

Show HN: Create Youtube playlists from Your Facebook wall posts - andrejuseu
http://wallplaylist.com/

======
thomasfromcdnjs
Oh sweet, I can recover my 500+ videos from my old Facebook account that I
deactivated.

Only problem is the Create Playlist functionality doesn't work for me nor does
it list out any existing playlist either.

"Could not create new playlist."

~~~
andrejuseu
Hi, you're talking about connection to Youtube?

------
nemo1618
Awesome! I've been wishing for something like this for a long time.

Features I would appreciate:

\- filtering out videos not tagged as "music"

\- links to the facebook wall post

~~~
w-ll
Yes, I was surprised there wasn't even a timestamp.

------
codysehl
Great! This is more fun that I expected. It's like a video shoebox for the
things I thought were funny for a minute.

